# How to Finish Stabilized Wood



## tostadas (Nov 8, 2021)

I just picked up a nice piece of stabilized koa for a new project. What's the best way to bring out the figure in the wood?


----------



## GoodMagic (Nov 8, 2021)

sand the heck out of it.


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 9, 2021)

Sanding it to the finest grit you can get. Don't know what finish you prefer. If you want it shiny, polish it. Give it some oil and polish it again. After that you put some wax on and ... Polish it  
As I said, depends on the finish you like

Greets Fabian


----------



## Alex Horn (Nov 9, 2021)

My favorite progression for koa: sand up to 400 grit, coat with a layer of thin super glue to fill the pores, sand all of the glue off the surface with 400, polish up to 1000, lightly buff, then oil. Filling the pores with the super glue really helps to give a glossy final finish and make the curl pop


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 9, 2021)

Sounds good  i fill big gaps and holes with super glue too, but never used it for surface finish  

I've made myself a mixture of linoil and carnauba wax. Works pretty well for a glossy finish and the wax become hard on the surface and in the pores


----------

